# Stereo mix doesn't work



## Daniel_ (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok I have Realtek HD Audio and I have the latest drivers which updated and removed stereo mix which sucks. So I downloaded stereo mix(I think earlier drivers)and now stereo mix is under the recording tab in sound and not under playback. I'm not sure how it's supposed to be. Anyway, I was testing sounds to play while on skype that are supposed to use stereo mix but the people can't hear anything. So I go into the sound options and look at the stereo mix volume bar while playing sounds and the bar doesn't move. It's not muted. I am running windows 7 .64 bit. Here are screenshots.
















Thank you.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Unless I'm mistaken, Stereo Mix is recording only option. It allows you to record two inputs, such as a mic input and audio from a video or whatever.


----------



## Daniel_ (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok but I still need help to get it working.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Connect the mic and select the microphone input. That should allow the mic to work in Skype.


----------



## Daniel_ (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I don't have a mic on me at the moment so I am using sound recordings. There must be a way to get stereo mix working and use it.


----------



## Daniel_ (Jul 2, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You simply install it. Stereo mix has to be supported in the drivers AND by the audio chipset. The only thing obvious that I can see is that you are using Win7 AND Realtek, which (at least for me) have been nothing but trouble. On top of that, you are using 64 which always seem to have issues, even for items that do work in 32.

Bottom line...DRIVERS. Install the latest drivers for your chipset. If Stereo Mix isn't already in the audio driver package, I wouldn't expect much.


----------



## Daniel_ (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah I'm just going to get the latest drivers. They completely took out stereo mix it was kind of stupid.


----------

